# مكتبة سوائل حفر الابار



## محمد الاكرم (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام
لكم مكتبة مفيدة عن سوائل حفر الابار
Drilling Fluid ppt
http://www.4shared.com/document/vnJ5...ling_Fluid.htm
Amoco - Drilling Fluid Manual
http://www.4shared.com/document/uEA2...uid_Manual.htm
DRILLING FLUID TECHNOLOGY
http://www.4shared.com/document/yGHr...TECHNOLOGY.htm
Drilling Fluid Engineering Manual
http://www.4shared.com/document/meso...eering_Man.htm
Drilling Fluids Processing Handbook
http://www.4shared.com/document/ScAm...essing_Han.htm
Composition and Properties of Drilling and CompletionFluids
http://www.4shared.com/document/QTKJ...erties_of_.htm
Drilling Fluids Reference Manual
http://www.4shared.com/document/Nh0U...rence_Manu.htm
drilling fluids Manual(scomi
http://www.4shared.com/file/VspF-ivl...ual_scomi_.htm
Chapter 5A - Drilling Fluid Functions.MPG
http://www.4shared.com/video/YDaxFch...g_Fluid_Fu.htm
Chapter 5B - Components of Drilling Fluid.MPG
http://www.4shared.com/video/rrC15vm...nts_of_Dri.htm
Robinson - Shale Shaker and Drilling Fluid Systems
http://www.4shared.com/document/8ngC...haker_and_.htm
Baroid_Fluids_Handbook
http://www.4shared.com/document/fXqCvUbK/Baroid_Fluids_Handbook.htm

ارجو دعاءكم

وفقكم الله​


----------



## رفيق ب (2 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
انه عمل جبار
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ج.ناردين (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك
سلمت يا رب
دمت في حفظ المولى​


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ayman911 (24 أبريل 2012)

الله يجزاك كل الخير اخي الكريم 

معذرة .. في اكثر من رابط محذوف من موقع التحميل اللي هم : 

Drilling Fluid Engineering Manual


Drilling Fluids Processing Handbook


Composition and Properties of Drilling and CompletionFluids





drilling fluids Manual(scomi





اذا ممكن ترفعهم من جديد اكون لك من الشاكرين 


ربي يحفظك ..


----------



## مهندسة نفط (26 أبريل 2012)

تسلم اخي وعاشت الايادي......


----------



## محمد الاكرم (26 أبريل 2012)

ayman911 قال:


> الله يجزاك كل الخير اخي الكريم
> 
> معذرة .. في اكثر من رابط محذوف من موقع التحميل اللي هم :
> 
> ...


السلام
http://www.4shared.com/rar/rrjWZN04/Drilling_Fluids_Manual.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/Svbx1t27/M_I_Swaco_-_Engineering_Drilli.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VwP2lp2U/Drilling_Mud_Technology_Compat.html
http://www.freebookspot.es/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=13203
http://www.freebookspot.es/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=106163
وفقكم الله


----------



## azouzly (16 يونيو 2013)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------

